# Lake Tahoe area



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think much is going to be open. Then again, a Pacific storm can change that in a hurry. Squaw, Sugar Bowl, Kirkwood, Alpine, Homewood, and Sierra all have great terrain and are fun hills. Of course if the snow ain't flying, you are going to have little more than the white ribbon of death to ride on. Hopefully some big storms line up before your trip. One storm can do it in the Sierra's.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

As far as what to hit, my favorites would be Northstar, Heavenly, and Squaw. Then again I've only been down to Tahoe 4 times and I haven't hit all of the mountains, only maybe 6 or so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Heavenly is the only resort open right now. Only a couple of runs too. It's been pretty warm here. As for resorts, I prefer Squaw (it's free for me). Good terrain and plenty of different runs. Heavenly has the best views, night life and some nice terrain. Kirkwood and Northstar are both awesome as well but I prefer Kirkwood to Northstar for the steeper runs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Not true Boreal is Open too, and has been open since Novemeber 6th!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

BoReal said:


> Not true Boreal is Open too, and has been open since Novemeber 6th!


Thanks for the info. How's the snow?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

There are a few places slated to open between now and Dec. 15 but its dry out there. I went to Mammoth last weekend, it was the closest place with more than 10"

If you're in Tahoe, Mammoth is only another 2.5 hours or so.


----------



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

funy you should say that, I was just looking at that. I looked on the website, but didn't see a definate number of runs open. Do you know how many runs are open? Can you give me a quick review? With nothing else open, I might be willing to make the ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

heavenly has two chairs serving three runs. if you're looking on the map, dipper and comet chairs are running serving orions, dipper anc comet runs. there's also a 7-feature terrain park open on upper comet.

i went up yesterday and, while the terrain is limited, conditions were excellent.

full disclosure: i am a heavenly employee but everybody i talked to on the chair said they thought the conditions were incredible for a ski resort with no snow! our huge snowmaking capacity has been paying off the last week or so.

alasdair


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

chad812 said:


> funy you should say that, I was just looking at that. I looked on the website, but didn't see a definate number of runs open. Do you know how many runs are open? Can you give me a quick review? With nothing else open, I might be willing to make the ride.


Mammoth Mountain Ski Area - Mammoth Lakes, CA

Other than that, it was pretty cool. they had some great runs, lots was open and they should be getting more snow later this week. 

The SoCal people and their attitude really was a turn off. I go to the mountain to detox myself and have a great time and some of the stuff going on was just crappy. I'd do a mid-week trip while school was in session to keep away from all the USC brats, I'd never go there on a weekend or school break again. Ever.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I am taking my siblings to Tahoe after Christmas, where would be a good place to go, as well as stay?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I am at Heavenly now. Saturday we went to Hev. and it was pretty nice. There were a lot of people, so it made it a little worse, especially since there were no green runs available. We hit all three runs. Overall I was happy to have something.

Sunday, we drove to Northstar. They had 4 greens and a blue open. Conditions were great, a little less crowded. Later in the day, small rocks started showing up, so we jetted.

Monday, we went back to Hev. and there was no one there, great snow, no ice. Same three runs, but we hit them hard and had a blast.

Here till Friday. Will probably go back to Northstar one more time. Don't feel like riding down to Mammoth, so I think we are going to hit heavenly some more. They were blowing snow all day today, so something else should be opening soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

best place to stay around tahoe is probably truckee. really close but not as steep price wise as tahoe. heavenly has the best views of any of the resorts hands down.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Penguin said:


> I am taking my siblings to Tahoe after Christmas, where would be a good place to go, as well as stay?


How old are they and what are their skill levels? Sierra Summit has some green runs going and some snow in the forecast this week.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Bayou Boarder said:


> I am at Heavenly now. Saturday we went to Hev. and it was pretty nice. There were a lot of people, so it made it a little worse, especially since there were no green runs available. We hit all three runs. Overall I was happy to have something.
> 
> Sunday, we drove to Northstar. They had 4 greens and a blue open. Conditions were great, a little less crowded. Later in the day, small rocks started showing up, so we jetted.
> 
> ...


let me know how it is. I was there opening day with my cousin and the snow was rough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

^ i'll take some pics tomorrow if i can find my camera so you can see what it looks like.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Am heading to Heavenly late January. Am a wee bit worried - will the conditions be okay then in terms of the whole mountain being open? Was there in March this year and have been told it is better later in the season vs Dec/Jan but couldn't get the time off at that time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I was boarding today, It didn't seem to bad for man made snow... probably the same conditions you would find mid season in australia (what I'm used to) so I was happy enough. Should be good if we get this predicted snow storm this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Bobafett said:


> Am heading to Heavenly late January. Am a wee bit worried - will the conditions be okay then in terms of the whole mountain being open? Was there in March this year and have been told it is better later in the season vs Dec/Jan but couldn't get the time off at that time.


i can't predict the future so i can't be 100% sure 

based on previous seasons, we should be up to our necks in snow by late january.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

chad812 said:


> funy you should say that, I was just looking at that. I looked on the website, but didn't see a definate number of runs open. Do you know how many runs are open? Can you give me a quick review? With nothing else open, I might be willing to make the ride.


I heard through the grapevine that compared to other resorts, Boreal has the best terrain park open. Thanks to the park crew for keeping it a priority so early in the season. Tomorrow will bring heaps of freshies to the Tahoe region. It will only get better from here on out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh it has been epic!
Heavenly and Squaw conditions are unreal!!!

Kyle
Lake Tahoe Vacation Rental


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

i just got back from heavenly...pretty fuking awsome! 

I snowboarded in a hoody and light gloves for the 5 days I was there and the snow was awsome...groomed runs every where you look, 3 parks open i believe, and just unbelievable!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

The snow is epic now at Boreal, and no deuchy so cal attitudes on the hill, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

OH man! this storm is massive should be sick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

snowy_sessions said:


> OH man! this storm is massive should be sick.


Yeah it wont stop snowing here... 80+ inches in the last week.. and no letup in sight 

I'm personally hitting sierra sunday  Hopefully it's not too windy


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Sierra was sick this weekend. Outside of some really punk kids, i had a blast.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Thursday is going to be a bluebird powder day
1st of the year!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Went to Sierra on Monday, it was INSANE! Crowded, but once you get to the top it's not bad. I just hit the singles line all day, and it wasn't an issue. I think the snow was better than Kirkwood just before Christmas. Sierra snow stayed soft wall day. It didn't harden up, probably because It was snowing all day. I can't wait to go back. Probably going to hit Mammoth next weekend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I am a big fan of Squaw Valley, but the others are right, you need the snow for it to be worthwhile. I recently took a trip there and loved it. I found a site online where I got a package deal so that's why I ended up there. It wasn't too bad and it looks like they still have a bunch of deals up Lake Tahoe vacation rentals, hotels and lodging packages


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Northstar is the only way to go! They got the best park in Tahoe and some of the best trees on a powder day. By the way, it's dumping up there right now. I'll def be up there this weekend.


----------



## greasem0nkey86 (Mar 4, 2009)

Northstar is the way to go WHEN its not packed
Squaw is awesome especially the night boarding
had some bad experiences in Heavenly
Sierra is nice also
Boreal is good for early and late season and college fridays *just found out theres more on the north and south side besides the front and backside*


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Unfortunate sadness. A ski patrol employee died working avalanche control. Died at the hospital.
Storm Blankets Sierra In Wake Of Fatal Avalanche - News Story - KTVU San Francisco

Never been a big fan of Heavenly. Lot of runs bottom out. Nice apres' though.
I like Northstar when its not crowded. More family oriented though. Also their blacks are more like blues.
IMO Kirkwood, Squaw, and Alpine is where it's at.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

greasem0nkey86 said:


> Northstar is the way to go WHEN its not packed
> Squaw is awesome especially the night boarding
> had some bad experiences in Heavenly
> Sierra is nice also
> Boreal is good for early and late season and college fridays *just found out theres more on the north and south side besides the front and backside*


if your a park monkey

one of the best parks is dodge ridge
the moose started that!


----------



## greasem0nkey86 (Mar 4, 2009)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> if your a park monkey
> 
> one of the best parks is dodge ridge
> the moose started that!


have yet to hit dodge ridge, but hopefully SOON after i get better in the park! haha :laugh:
looking at google earth, it looks like its practically in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

anyone know projected closing dates for sierra and northstar? they have just equaled their average snowfall today. is sierra still planning to close on april 1st?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

how are the conditions at heavenly?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

squishydonut said:


> how are the conditions at heavenly?


i say icy
just call the desk


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

generally speaking, it's not icy at all at heavenly. we got that huge dump last week and the snow is still holding up really well.

later in the day, it's starting to get a bit spring-like below powderbowl chair but if you're riding sky/canyon or at the top of the gondola/olympic/stagecoach, the conditions are great.

alasdair


----------

